# Defensive Firearms Schools List?



## Brad01 (Apr 3, 2008)

I think it was on this site where I saw a link listing numerous schools/instructors around the country sorted by state teaching defensive firearms instruction. Anybody know the link? I'm looking for "Gunsite" like schools that might be a little closer or cheaper. Thanks.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

http://www.thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=206311


----------



## Brad01 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks Mike.


----------

